# Hapkido School in North East CT



## ETorbin (Jul 30, 2003)

I'm looking for a Hapkido school in North East Connecticut.  Does anyone know of any?  I'm particularly interested in the self defense aspect as opposed to competition.

Thanks,
Etorbin


----------



## tshadowchaser (Jul 30, 2003)

Check with  





> Chris from CT


  He may know


----------



## greendragon (Sep 11, 2003)

I'm not super familiar with Conn. but my friend Master Mike McCarty has a dojang on the outskirts of Hartford and he is a VERY good Hapkidoin,,, if you get a chance contact him at  www.hapkidojang.com I HIGHLY recommend him...

                                                Michael Tomlinson


----------

